# iMac G3 Will Not Boot after Norton Util. Use



## Mr. Peabody (Apr 13, 2003)

Tried to defrag the disk. 
Ran Norton Util. 
It found a sys prob and asked to repair it. (Something about allocation...)
Norton Util advised to boot from the Norton disk.
Restart.
Boot from Norton disk does not work.
Computer will no longer boot at all.

Running OS 9.
No system restore disk came with the computer.

Need to find a way to boot this thing.

Tks,
Mr. Peabody


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Mr. Peabody said:


> Tried to defrag the disk.
> Ran Norton Util.
> It found a sys prob and asked to repair it. (Something about allocation...)
> Norton Util advised to boot from the Norton disk.
> ...


Not much you can do without some tools. You either need to buy an OS 9 disk (recommended) or you can try a disk repair tool like DiskWarrior. Note that OS 9 requires version 2.1 of DiskWarrior, not the latest version which is for OS X only.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Apr 13, 2003)

Found a free copy online. Tks.

Mr. P


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

Norton Utillities is worthless on a mac.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

This is not wholly true. 

Norton on pre-Mac OS X machines (such as the case at hand) was quite a helpful tool, and I relied (and, in fact, still rely) upon it for use on my Mac OS 9.X (and prior) machines.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Apr 13, 2003)

Acquired a OS disk. Repaired the disk. Computer boots fine now.

Coming from a PC environment, I have no idea what the specs are on this computer. It is an iMac G3, purple, no DVD, slot tray CD. From the Wiki article, looks like it is made in 1999. Would like to know CPU speed and RAM. Once I know what I have, I can get reading material to learn the environment.

Other than that, this thread is done.

Tks,
Mr. P


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

thats a iMac fruit flavor which means its got a 400Mhz Processor 64MB ram 6MB VRAM 10GB HD 24x CD


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Apr 13, 2003)

Ok, that sounds good. Tks.
Mr. P


----------

